# Yahoo- (AFX UK Focus) 2008-12-12 12:37 UPDATE 1-Lexicon's memory drug fails mid-stage study (Interactive Investor)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dec 12 (Reuters) - Biopharmaceutical company Lexicon Pharmaceuticals Inc said its experimental drug to treat age-associated memory impairment failed a mid-stage trial. The company said the trial of the drug, LX6171, did not show significant effects on attention or memory in patients, compared to a dummy drug, although it was well tolerated. The company said the aggregate data from the study did ...View the full article


----------

